# Slip the first knit stitch purl-wise and knit the last stitch in the purl row



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

This video will show you the wonderful look of slipping the first stitch purl-wise and knitting the last stitch on a purl row.






Robin in MA


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks. I slip the first stitch but I haven't been knitting the last stitch on purl rows. Nice to learn something.


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Here is what it looks like


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

I have been doing this for years and always get compliments on my edges even from people who have been knitting for many many more years than me!


----------



## granje (Dec 4, 2011)

Very neat - does it also work when doing stocking stitch?


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

granje said:


> Very neat - does it also work when doing stocking stitch?


Yes it does. I use it all the time.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Great video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## granje (Dec 4, 2011)

sandyP said:


> granje said:
> 
> 
> > Very neat - does it also work when doing stocking stitch?
> ...


Thankyou sandyP


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

a lovely lady from south aftica taught me this variation, it makes an edge a little firmer than the simple one described here and looks like the cast off edge as well

, slip first stitch purl wise with yarn in front , don't put yarn between needles to knit the next stitch, but over the right needle, and knit the next stitch- you have created an extra stitch similar to a yarn over, at the end of the row knit 2 together, this balances out your stitches, do this on a knit or purl row, it doesn't mess up your stockinette look.
when i go to seam i have a perfect edge to do it
if making a cloth no need to 'edge' it
much less curling if any at all!!


----------



## ynotknit (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder. I always forget to do this.


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks sooo much for this info....I am always looking for ways to improve the look of my knitted projects...I've been slipping first stitch knitwise and now I have a new trick up my sleeve and it looks sooo much better...


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Such a lovely edging; thank you.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

That is a good video. I have also watched one where you slip the first stitch knitwise and purl the last stitch. This also gives a very nice edge.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I like this, i think i will try this on my dishcloths, it makes the edging look soooo much better. thank you for sharing.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for posting. I can really use this.


----------



## judylfl (Aug 26, 2012)

I am thinking I will make myself an afghan with seperate squares and crochet them all together. I have never crocheted before. This looks like a good way to make the squares and be a good way to see the stitches in order to crochet all together. Am I correct in thinking this would be the way to do it? And do you add 2 stitches when casting on? Thanks in advance.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

no need to add stitches! either the video's way or the way i suggested
i always have a border of either seed or garter to keep the square as in a dish cloth flat but if you are gong to attach the squares a border is unnecessary


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for this advice. With it and the videos, I have all kinds of new things to try besides my old default style!



RUSTYDANCER66 said:


> a lovely lady from south aftica taught me this variation, it makes an edge a little firmer than the simple one described here and looks like the cast off edge as well
> 
> , slip first stitch purl wise with yarn in front , don't put yarn between needles to knit the next stitch, but over the right needle, and knit the next stitch- you have created an extra stitch similar to a yarn over, at the end of the row knit 2 together, this balances out your stitches, do this on a knit or purl row, it doesn't mess up your stockinette look.
> when i go to seam i have a perfect edge to do it
> ...


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

that sounds very nice... think I will try it.


RUSTYDANCER66 said:


> a lovely lady from south aftica taught me this variation, it makes an edge a little firmer than the simple one described here and looks like the cast off edge as well
> 
> , slip first stitch purl wise with yarn in front , don't put yarn between needles to knit the next stitch, but over the right needle, and knit the next stitch- you have created an extra stitch similar to a yarn over, at the end of the row knit 2 together, this balances out your stitches, do this on a knit or purl row, it doesn't mess up your stockinette look.
> when i go to seam i have a perfect edge to do it
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

butterweed said:


> Here is what it looks like


Sorry, but somehow this computer lost Office so don't have word. Could you please send it another way?


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

I've tried this and it does result in a very nice edge.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

lannieb said:


> that sounds very nice... think I will try it.
> 
> 
> RUSTYDANCER66 said:
> ...


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

You don't need MS Word. Just watch the video or go out to her website to view the photos.
http://www.sapphiresnpurls.com/2011/08/slipping-first-stitch.html


----------

